# Official Bulls-Warriors Thread



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Ok this is my first chance to do one of these so lets hope it works- i say bulls bounce back and win in a high scoring affair

Bulls 104
Warriors 101


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I think we win this one handedly... I like Golden State, but they just don't do many things well and are even more inconsistent then our team.

Bulls 104, Warriors 89.

P.S. I hope Williams comes out and just lays the smack down on Arenas and his BeBe Kid lookin' tail! Also, if Crawford is as good as he thinks, he should completely dominate the undersized guards in Guyton and Oliver.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

The Bulls need to get rebounds. Golden State has a group of good rebounding men. 

Jamison and Richardson can't have big nights.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

HOW MANY FANS WOULD TAKE HASSELL OVER ARENAS NOW!!



NOT ME!


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

I like Gilbert's game a lot, I wouldn't be surprised if he dropped at least 20 on us tonight, taking into account how extra "motivated" he will be against us. 

Dampier really took it to Curry in last year's game at Chicago. Foyle is a tough guy in the paint and will probably send Curry's weak stuff out a couple times. Also Marcus Fizer blew up in that game and lit the Warriors up for 30 points. I don't see our young bigs having that much of an impact so Jalen and Donyell cannot have off games if we are to win this one.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

i personally would take hassell over arenas not saying he is a better player just a better fit here- although i think he should be coming off bench and erob starting at SF for the time being and if that doesnt work then we trade some combo of craw,fizer,erob for that starter at SF- but i really like what hassell does for this team!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I consider tonight's game a must-win. It's the best chance for a win on this trip, and coming back 0-6 just isn't an option in my book.

Unfortunately, GS looks a lot better than they did at the start of the season. If the Bulls do win, there's no way it's an easy one.

Keys to me: 

Rose has to play some semblance of defense on Antawn Jamison. I'm not at all a Jamison fan, but I give him credit for one thing--the guy is looking to score 24/7. He expends a ton of effort doing it and he will take advantage of an indifferent defender. I don't think Jalen can simply look to outscore this guy.

Hit the glass. If the Bulls board like they did last night, GS can put the W in their pocket right now.

Let Jay loose, esp. early. Getting Arenas into early foul trouble would not only shut his big mouth, but it would give the Bulls a big advantage. Their backup points are Dean Oliver and A.J. Guyton (Jiri Welsch sees some time here, but the fact that they went out and signed A.J. speaks volumes about how comfortable they feel with Jiri running things). Without Arenas, their offense bogs down noticeably and they are very prone to turnovers. Keeping Arenas on his heels one way or another would be a good play by the Bulls.

Finally, energy--the starters have to do a better job of setting a tone tonight.

No prediction, I'm just keeping my fingers crossed. This is a big game for this team.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Big win for Bulls.

106-78


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If we get chandler and curry involved early we will have a chance. Both were non factors last night. They should be rested!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Big win for Bulls.
> 
> 106-78


Everytime you do this, we get crushed! Stop it! hehe


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Everytime you do this, we get crushed! Stop it! hehe


I can't. I said after I made the prediction the Bulls would lose to Boston in their first game and was wrong, I would not doubt the Bulls the rest of the year. So far I have been right 3 times out of 10. Not bad. 

Tonight I go for 4.

But in all seriousness, the Bulls can win this game. Marshall should neutralize some of the effectiveness of the GS rebounders, and the combo of Rose and Marshall offensively should be more than an inexperienced team like GS can handle.

My only concern is that GS do not quit, and if they make a late game run, if the young Bulls respond properly. IF GS goes up, I can't say if the Bulls will respond because they are inconsistent with their effort as far as I can tell.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't. I said after I made the prediction the Bulls would lose to Boston in their first game and was wrong, I would not doubt the Bulls the rest of the year. So far I have been right 3 times out of 10. Not bad.


I'm glad you said that. I thought you were trying to be "funny" by always picking the Bulls to win.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

BC should establish Eddy and Tyson in the post rite away, give them some confidence so they can get over last night's pretty sad performance. No one on GS can stop them just like no one on Memphis could. Whether us Bulls fans admit it or not EC and TC can dominate alot of the younger inexperienced big men in today's NBA... they just have to stay out of foul trouble. Prediction:

Bulls: 105
GS: 88

This being said I hope the Bulls dont take the Warriors lightly, we did that to TO and look what happened. And lets not forget what GS did to the Magic the other day :fire:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Jamison is going to go bonkers this game, he puts up 25pts or more. Hassell/Rose will get a nice view of the back of his jersey.

I think Arenas is going to continue his scary obsession w/ Jay Williams. He may continue guarding Jay even while Golden State is on offense. If he follows Jay into the Bulls locker room, I'd be worried.

I think E-Rob will have one nice dunk.

I think Mason Jr. will outdress Dolly.

I think Baxter will put up 10/5 tonight. This guy is a beast.

I think Marshall is the Bulls' leading scorer tonight, torching his old team for 26/10.

I think Jamal gets hot from downtown and scores 12.

I think Jay gets 12 assists or more tonight.

I think Eddy and TC won't see the floor in the 4th Q.

I think I'll have HotFries and some NeHi soda while I watch the game.

<b>Bulls win 107 - 104 </b>





Go Bulls.

VD


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

West coast games + work early next morning = suck.

But I have faith the Bulls can win even if I go to bed at halftime. :laugh:


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

I wonder if the anouncers of tonight's game will mention the CLE CHI trade rumor. Now I'm extra-excited for the game. And if JC and ERob don't play I'll be twice as excited! c'mon Krause work it!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Chandler and Curry get involved EVERY game!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> If we get chandler and curry involved early we will have a chance. Both were non factors last night. They should be rested!



..with FOULS!!! again, I will hold my thoughts about this team until after the game....I believe we will return home 0-6 yet again.:upset:


----------



## faust (Jun 7, 2002)

After the King's game, I expect the Bulls to control their board. Bulls win by 6 in a fourth quarter comeback.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm usually an optimist, but I don't think the Bulls are going to win against Golden State.

The Warriors have 5 strong scorers, the Bulls play almost no D.

The same 5 scorers average 5+ RPG, 4 average 6+.

Neither team plays very good D, and in this situation, the team with the better offense will win.

98-93 Warriors.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Bulls will be 0-2 on the road trip...*

after tonight....

anyone else see the the Victoria Secret special on CBS??? Just went off...OUCH!:topic:


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*any t.v.*

is the game tonight being broadcast on television?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: any t.v.*



> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> is the game tonight being broadcast on television?


On direct tv it is..hehehehe...channel 729...lol I LOVE MY NBA LEAGUE PASS!!!!


----------



## FaTaL (Nov 21, 2002)

go arenas!!!!!!!!


----------



## FaTaL (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Bulls will be 0-2 on the road trip...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> after tonight....
> 
> anyone else see the the Victoria Secret special on CBS??? Just went off...OUCH!:topic:


is it worth recording? how did tyra look?


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*GAME ON CHANNEL 9!!!*

GOOD OL' WGN!!!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Bulls will be 0-2 on the road trip...*



> Originally posted by <b>FaTaL</b>!
> 
> 
> is it worth recording? how did tyra look?



OMG...Heidi too...OMG!!!!!!! Basket...B.b.b..b.b.b GO TYRA...I mean GO BULLS!!!! Brown, firm, but jiggly...they were walking SO hard...almost slamming their feet down when they walked...just bouncin' all over the place...her cups runneth over...

GO BULLS!!!

Game is about to start..(can finish watching this when the warriors start whipping us too bad!!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Tyson picks up an early foul. Troy Murphy looking assertive...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Eddy, 4 quick points and the jam!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Dampier can't contain Eddy down low. 2 fouls on him.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

sounds like Eddy's being assertive...



I hope that's only the beginning


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Dampier can't contain Eddy down low. 2 fouls on him.


Who can contain Eddy down low? He's a beast!


----------



## FaTaL (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Bulls will be 0-2 on the road trip...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh hell yea, i cant wait! i wanna see the gilbert and jay matchup but the hell with them when its jiggy time!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

netcast at www.knbr.com

FYI


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> netcast at www.knbr.com
> 
> FYI


Thnaks! :rbanana:


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

is FT shooting going to be a problem again??


also, from the ESPN gamecast, seems like a run n' gun no D kinda game... 

if that's the case, it'll be tough for the Bulls to hang with the Warriors (they do have some firepower...)


----------



## FaTaL (Nov 21, 2002)

looking at the game so far, is jay williams really 6'2? he looks 4-5 inches shorter then arenas. foyle also has a broken jaw, get used to eating your dinner through a straw.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I notice ERob in the game.

Showcase? Or is he just proving to be a decent defensive SF?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FaTaL</b>!
> looking at the game so far, is jay williams really 6'2? he looks 4-5 inches shorter then arenas. foyle also has a broken jaw, get used to eating your dinner through a straw.




He's more like 6'1" or 6 even


----------



## FaTaL (Nov 21, 2002)

sloppy game so far


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Oh my god...Gilbert Arenas is a *#*#*! On the GS radio broadcast, they just played a clip of Arenas. He was being sarcastic about the number of Duke players he's faced, and all he could think of were Grant Hill and Christian Laettner (after quite a lot of thinking). He's as dumb as he is cocky.


----------



## FaTaL (Nov 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> Oh my god...Gilbert Arenas is a *#*#*! On the GS radio broadcast, they just played a clip of Arenas. He was being sarcastic about the number of Duke players he's faced, and all he could think of were Grant Hill and Christian Laettner (after quite a lot of thinking). He's as dumb as he is cocky.



arenas has had a good year so far but this stuff with williams has been overblown.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

is it just me, or is losing by 7 to the Warriors unacceptable?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Wow, 3 first quarter fouls on Baxter...


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Jamison already 12 points


----------



## FaTaL (Nov 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> is it just me, or is losing by 7 to the Warriors unacceptable?


why, both teams are similar. there both young and will lose more then they win.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Chandler needs to do a better job of rebounding and boxing out. If this is the style of play he wants to play all year, I am sure that will be a seat for him at the end of the bench.


----------



## Ceochase (Jun 24, 2002)

After 1 Dumb ****Cartwright uses man to man the whole quarter and the bulls give up 30 pts in a quarter...wow how surprising!\

What an a-hole...now i bet he brings in the second string and they play zone and get it close...just to go back to the same bs....



F the defecit how about how many points this team gives up in the first and third every game.....dammit


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Off Topic:

I just turned on the Grizzlies 76ers game on ESPN just in time to hear Bill Walton call Earl Watson "The Great UCLA Legend."

The King of overstatement is back at it again.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> Off Topic:
> 
> I just turned on the Grizzlies 76ers game on ESPN just in time to hear Bill Walton call Earl Watson "The Great UCLA Legend."
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

8-14 FT's :no:


----------



## FaTaL (Nov 21, 2002)

arenas for 3!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Why do I get the feeling the Bulls are gonna give up 120 points tonight? And I thought the Magic's D was bad... :no:


----------



## FaTaL (Nov 21, 2002)

robinson with the monster mash!


----------



## FaTaL (Nov 21, 2002)

chandler getting mj treatment today.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Eddie Robinson- 7 points, 3 rebounds, 2 steals

He is really playing well lately. Especially on defense!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well,, E rob has shown up the last two games!! About time.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Rose makin mistakes just like a rook. Hypocritical. He's the star so he won't come out.

E-Rob tearin it up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Being outrebounded again bad!!!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Boy, I'm glad Cartwright took Tyson out. I'd have hated for him to put a lot of fouls on the Warriors players.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

21-11 rebounding! Second night in a row we are getting destroyed on the glass.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

It's just impossible at this point to defend the play of Jalen Rose. As bad a defender as you'll see in the NBA, missed wide-open Js, idiotic turnovers. When will it get better?

I hate Cartwright's "policies," too. Veterans can play lackadaisically and commit error after error. Tyson Chandler misses a free throw or two, and to the bench he goes.

This is getting sickening.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Golden State shooting 58%:upset: :upset: 

All I see on the stat line for Golden State is "layup shot, dunk shot, layup shot . . ."

Pathetic


----------



## ChuBerto (Jul 26, 2002)

*to's*

man, we're just handing the ball over...especially Marshall...haven't seen that before


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Can we pass the freaking ball straight? I am sick of Jay and Jalen forcing the ball down in traffic when there are 3 freaking Warriors around. Talking about stupidity.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls down by 13. Missed 10 fts.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Lest we forget...Foyle is one of the best players in the league! Damn, the guy is destroying us.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Maybe in another five years Krause will have put together a team that's worth staying up until 12:30 ET to watch.

Another 0-6 trip, another wasted season. 

Good night.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I just saw Jay thread a perfect pass down low and bount went up without the ball. Somebody tell him he cant do that.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

If Jay continues this poor performance in the next game, i am officially on the Jay Dukie Bust bandwagoner because after 3 years of college ball, you're supposed to contribute nightly with consistency. Jay has no shot period. He doesn't make three and his jumper can't hit the side of barn. His passing is okay but the turnovers is really hurting us especially when we could cut some of the deficit to gain some momentum.

Definition of momemtum- Velocity times mass.

Against the Bulls, the Warriors is smoking us with 10 mph while the lazy Bulls is walking.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*the Bulls playing....*

like crap what's new?:upset:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Please learn how to grab a defensive board. Use the fundementals of the game. BOX OUT!!!!! 

The big guys need to do some boxing out drills, seriously. If they F up, make em run. Or do some cruel and unusual punishment. No one will ever know !! :devil:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> If Jay continues this poor performance in the next game, i am officially on the Jay Dukie Bust bandwagoner because after 3 years of college ball, you're supposed to contribute nightly with consistency. Jay has no shot period. He doesn't make three and his jumper can't hit the side of barn. His passing is okay but the turnovers is really hurting us especially when we could cut some of the deficit to gain some momentum.
> 
> Definition of momemtum- Velocity times mass.
> ...


Hey Newton, Jay's Assist to TO ratio is 4/0. You do the math.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*TriN*

Calm down you jump on more badwagons than anybody on this
board. While I am a terp fan I think Jwill will be an excellent player, just not this season.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

If we cant beat the Warriors we might as well forfeit the rest of the games on the road. Even the Shaq-less Lakers and Old Folks Home in Utah will find a way to embarrass us


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> If Jay continues this poor performance in the next game, i am officially on the Jay Dukie Bust bandwagoner because after 3 years of college ball, you're supposed to contribute nightly with consistency. Jay has no shot period. He doesn't make three and his jumper can't hit the side of barn. His passing is okay but the turnovers is really hurting us especially when we could cut some of the deficit to gain some momentum.
> 
> Definition of momemtum- Velocity times mass.
> ...



Give me a freaking break! I bet you weren't saying this garbage after his triple double game.

What turnovers are you talking about??? He hasn't committed a turnover tonight!


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Please learn how to grab a defensive board. Use the fundementals of the game. BOX OUT!!!!!
> 
> The big guys need to do some boxing out drills, seriously. If they F up, make em run. Or do some cruel and unusual punishment. No one will ever know !! :devil:


this is what is surprising w/ this team. They have 2 very tall guys, yes they are young but Cartwright being an ex-center in this league you would think that this should be one of the things covered in practice...BOXING OUT!
This Blows!!! And to think we traded for Jalen to get rid of TO prone players like Artest, Mercer, Miller and who got the lst laugh there?!
This is really pathetic. Don't think Donyell Marshall will compete for 6th man if he keeps playing like the first half of this game either.
The problem is all these young guys want to show-off and be on highlight reels w/ dunks but forget to play fundamentally sound bball.Then when they are close enough to dunk, the throw a weak shot up that gets blocked...sheesh!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And he should have a few more dimes if it weren't for teammates mistakes. The guy DOES need MORE time to adjust to the NBA, its a completely different game.

Remeber guys the warriors just beat the Magic by like 43, but of course they lost to my clips.:laugh:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*OT*

Once again, Brand is out classing Webber.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Antawn has the most interesting eyebrows in the NBA


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Got to love predictability: GWB will hilariously mispronounce words, and the Bulls will suck.


----------



## FaTaL (Nov 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Antawn has the most interesting eyebrows in the NBA


i bet he would have a unibrow if he didnt shave.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Damn, Trent is starting to piss me off. He fouls too much and he's reaching on defense instead of getting into position. E-Rob is working his way into a starters position.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

our starting guards have three points.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Gilbert Arenas is SOOOO full of crap. The GS radio broadcast just played another clip from him. He said that people said Williams was more of a point guard than him in college. Arenas said that Golden State wanted to replace him with Williams.

He then said that he checked the college stats and said that Williams was a lot more like him. He said that if Williams was a true point guard he would have averaged 8 or 9 assists a game. Arenas said that Williams didn't, that he was more like him...he averaged like 3 assists and 20 points a game.

First of all, what a loser. I bet that Williams doesn't waste any of his time checking Arenas's college stats on his free time.

Second, point guards RARELY average 8 or 9 assists in college. TJ Ford led the nation with around 8 a game I believe.

Third, I don't know where he found these stats. Williams averaged well over 5 assists a game in college. Also, Arenas didn't average anywhere near 20 points a game.

What a loser...if he needs to use self-deception to motivate himself he needs to grow up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Marshall has three total shots. We need him to pick it up


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> Gilbert Arenas is SOOOO full of crap. The GS radio broadcast just played another clip from him. He said that people said Williams was more of a point guard than him in college. Arenas said that Golden State wanted to replace him with Williams.
> 
> He then said that he checked the college stats and said that Williams was a lot more like him. He said that if Williams was a true point guard he would have averaged 8 or 9 assists a game. Arenas said that Williams didn't, that he was more like him...he averaged like 3 assists and 20 points a game.
> ...


I know. He just started making up stats. Nonsense. It was funny though...


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Yeah but he is playing well regardless. That is kind of funny as well.


----------



## FaTaL (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: OT*



> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> Once again, Brand is out classing Webber.


brand is the most underated pf in the game. i hope he decides to be a warrior next year, yea i know its only a dream.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

funny stuff...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Take Jay out of The Game*

He is frustrated. No use playing him


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

11 pont lead...


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Erob with another solid game*

Maybe we should wait a little before carving up the roster once again?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Erob with another solid game*



> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> Maybe we should wait a little before carving up the roster once again?


E-Rob is looking very solid. I don't know why BC came back with Hassell. Jalen is stepping up...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Will someone please box out Foyle?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Will someone please box out Foyle?


And realize that shooting at his hand is not going to result in a basket. The guy is destroying us!


----------



## FaTaL (Nov 21, 2002)

warriors are choking, 4 point lead


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

We have given up an insane amount of offensive rebounds. We need more effort on the boards...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Warriors 49 rebounds, Bulls 30

Rose 22 points in the 2nd half.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

2 point game...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

rose for three!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Big THREE by Rose!

Bulls down 2


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Question*

Why did Crawford play so little? Jay has not been tairing it up, and Jamal did allright in his time.


----------



## FaTaL (Nov 21, 2002)

the choke is on, 2 point lead!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Bulls getting the offensive rebounds now! Hassell can't buy a bucket...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I'm usually an optimist, but I don't think the Bulls are going to win against Golden State.
> 
> The Warriors have 5 strong scorers, the Bulls play almost no D.
> ...


Is this close or what?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foyle has seven blocked shots.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Rose loses the ball, Arenas hits the jumper... 

98-94


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Clutch miss by JWill. 4-15 shooting.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Jay misses a gimme. Rebound Arenas. Game over.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

8 blocks for Foyle.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose t/o cost us the game


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Way to go Jalen! :upset:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Is it just me*

or does Jalan have a propensity for bring us back into games, and then ultimatly folding?


----------



## FaTaL (Nov 21, 2002)

good game you guys, foyle was the player of the game!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls missed 14 FTs and got outrebounded 51-37. Sheesh.





VD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Is it just me*



> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> or does Jalan have a propensity for bring us back into games, and then ultimatly folding?


There was little chance the Bulls would win, even if Rose hit a 3.

He played a dominant game. One mistake, all game.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Rose t/o cost us the game


I wouldn't say that TrueBlue.

He was basically our whole offense the 2nd half. W/o him, its a blowout. Donyell was nowhere to be found on O tonight.




VD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

After a loss like this, makes me want to turn a Vin Diesel DVD into a coaster ;-)


----------



## FaTaL (Nov 21, 2002)

foyle had 8 blocks, pretty good for a 6'8 guy!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FaTaL</b>!
> foyle had 8 blocks, pretty good for a 6'8 guy!


Rose had two.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

At least they didn't give up. I thought they might if they got down eary and they didn't. Bonus.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Is it just me*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> There was little chance the Bulls would win, even if Rose hit a 3.
> ...


Comeon. He had 6 TO's and no boards. Half of those TO's were in the last 2 minutes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Is it just me*



> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> 
> 
> Comeon. He had 6 TO's and no boards. Half of those TO's were in the last 2 minutes.


He played 48 minutes. He's bound to get a few turnovers. To go along with his 5 assists and two blocks and 34 points.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Im glad BC saved Tyson and Eddy for tonights 18 and 15 minutes respectively.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

From an objective point of view I would have to say Jalen made costly mistakes. For example the one where he had a 2 on 1 break and instead of passing it he traveled right down the middle of the key, which absolutely killed momentum.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose

Q3

4-5 FGM
4-4 FTM
1-1 3PT
13 PTS

Q4

5-7 FGM
1-2 FTM
2-3 3PT
13 PTS


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> From an objective point of view I would have to say Jalen made costly mistakes. For example the one where he had a 2 on 1 break and instead of passing it he traveled right down the middle of the key, which absolutely killed momentum.


From an objective point of view, JWill and his 4-15 shooting, and ill-advised shot late in the game killed our chances.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Im glad BC saved Tyson and Eddy for tonights 18 and 15 minutes respectively.


You make a good point. They had no answer for Curry. None. 

I know he wants to win games and bring the kids a long slowly but when Curry gets off to a good start like that and its clearthey have no answer for him, ride him!! Let him play. 

This team the last two nights, quit rebounding!! Baxter was in foul trouble. Williams still is not out of his slump. 

Positive. When down, this team doesnt quit. This is the third or fourth loss we have now where we had a chance to win, late in the game. As the season goes on, we will win a few of these.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> From an objective point of view, JWill and his 4-15 shooting, and ill-advised shot late in the game killed our chances.


That means he is 13-45 the last few games.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose
> 
> Q3
> ...


My observation was not that Rose did not have a good scoring night, but rather that seems to have a tendency to carry the team till right about the end of the game (props!), and then make a few costly mistake to cost us (anti-props!). No doubt we would not have been in the game without his late scoring barrage, but this does not negate the fact that he could have taken care of the ball better at the end.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Arenas wins the PG battle. Backs up his trashmouth talk.

PLAYER MIN FG FT 3PT OFF TOT AST PF ST TO PTS 
Gilbert Arenas 41 6-12 3-7 1-1 1 4 11 4 2 4 16 
Jay Williams 41 4-15 2-3 1-3 1 5 4 4 0 2 11


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> From an objective point of view, JWill and his 4-15 shooting, and ill-advised shot late in the game killed our chances.


If you look at my quote you would have noticed his name on it!

The game of basketball is all about momentum, you can't honestly expect to make "comebacks" all the time. You need to go into the 4th relatively close especially on the road.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I think giving Donyell-Bax lots of minutes at PF/C was a poor decision by BC this time around. With Foyle/Dampier Murphy and Jamison... we couldn't grab one board in the 2nd or 3rd quarters. 

I wish Curry and Chandler got more minutes tonight.



VD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> 
> 
> My observation was not that Rose did not have a good scoring night, but rather that seems to have a tendency to carry the team till right about the end of the game (props!), and then make a few costly mistake to cost us (anti-props!). No doubt we would not have been in the game without his late scoring barrage, but this does not negate the fact that he could have taken care of the ball better at the end.


Neither Rose nor JWill shot much in the 1st two quarters. Maybe Rose should shoot way more earlier.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> If you look at my quote you would have noticed his name on it!
> ...


I agree. But we still had a chance at the end, but of course, you are correct.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Neither Rose nor JWill shot much in the 1st two quarters. Maybe Rose should shoot way more earlier.


And turn the ball over less at the end. Can you admit that 3 TO's in the last 2 minutes of a game is not a good thing? I can admit that scoring a bunch in the second have is a good thing.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<B>J. Williams misses a 4-foot jumper in the lane</B>

G. Arenas rebounds

Personal foul on T. Hassell

ERob in for Hassell

Arenas misses both free throws

ERob rebounds

Bulls 6th timeout

Rose turnover

Foul on Rose

Richardson hits both free throws

Bulls 20 second time out (13 seconds left)

Marshall missses 3 pointer


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Well, Free throws cost us this game plain & simple... A 11 year old girl can make more then 55%. Inexcusable.

I don't understand why Corey "Stone Hands" Blount was out there in crunch time. Was it me, or did 3 of Jalen's 4th Q passes catch him right in the hands and bounce off...?

The real though Back-Breaker was Jay Will recklessly driving the lane when Bill wanted a timeout. I really hope this was a rookie mistake. Jay needs to learn you can't play that way. The one time out of 10 it works looks good... but the other 9 really can cost you a game...

Anyone who thinks Jalen "cost" us the game has GOT to be kidding. Without him, we lose by 30, end of story... He's so clutch it's scary. Would be nice is someone, anyone stepped up. But half the team has seemed to be asleep the past 5 days.

Still.. those free throws.... I don't even know what to say....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Ian</b>!
> Well, Free throws cost us this game plain & simple... A 11 year old girl can make more then 55%. Inexcusable.
> 
> I don't understand why Corey "Stone Hands" Blount was out there in crunch time. Was it me, or did 3 of Jalen's 4th Q passes catch him right in the hands and bounce off...?
> ...


Correct about the free throws. 

Blount played 19 minutes during the big comeback (and through the end). Cartwright literally had no choice but to play him.

When you're down by 13 going into the 4th quarter, you have to outscore the opponents by 13. Warriors scored 30, 25. 26 in the first three quarters. If they score 25 in the 4th, the Bulls need to score 38 to tie, 39 to win. That's a daunting task.

If the Bulls hold the Warriors to 15, then they need 28, which is doable. So they needed Blount to try to keep GS to 15...

Make sense?


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Correct about the free throws.
> ...


Sense...errr... sorta?
I think he had pleanty of choices.... but that's just my opinion.

They needed Blount to keep GS to 15? Who do you think he is!?!?!  

I think Chandler/Curry would have been more effective then Blount... I thought so watching the 4th, and I think more so now (Ain't hindsight grand!?!).

I agree it never should have gotten to 13 in the first place though....


----------



## MyBallsStillHurt (May 30, 2002)

I feel your pain, bro! Those missed free throws kill us every time. I thought we had finally turned the corner on that nonsense after the last couple of games, but I guess not.

Another thing that bothered me was the overall lack of attack on the glass on both ends of the court. We stood around a lot tonight watching Foyle make a bid to get into the Hall of Fame. We're better than this - that's what's so friggin' maddening about this loss.

As for Blount being in the game at the end - I think he had to be there - who else was going to produce tonight? Eddy and Tyson hardly showed up again tonight and Lonny played like a late second-round pick. Curry's got to become an animal on the glass - why he's not, I just don't understand. Tyson got pushed around a lot too. Lonny's problems stemmed from some early bad fouls which never allowed him to really get into a flow. And you don't want Fize out there - at least not now. So Blount had to be out there - Cartwright was hoping his experience would help. Unfortunately, he got caught up in some situations where he couldn't deliver. :upset: 

Oh well - BEAT LA!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Ian</b>!
> 
> 
> Sense...errr... sorta?
> ...


Who do I think Blount is?

I think he's one of the Bulls' best defenders, a good rebounder, a big body (the Bulls got more rebounds with him in), a veteran of a few Champion teams, etc.

I think it was BC's brilliance to put him in and keep him in. He was playing the odds. You figure with Blount doing the dirty work, JWill, Rose, and Yell should be able to score those 28 points they needed... Remember, the team did come back from 18 down to 4 down with Blount on the floor.

Chandler might have been a decent option. BC seems to have the two youngsters on a schedule of fixed minutes early in the game. Chandler did have 3 PF in 18 minutes. See my comment below about being foul prone.

Curry is a liability. He's foul prone - we don't want the Warriors scoring easy points at the FT line. And if the warriors foul him, he's likely to miss 1/2 his free throws, if not all of them ;-)


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

It seems from reading your recaps that Curry and Chandler didn't play b/c the rebounding was horrible.

I guess if Marshall is the 2nd leading scorer with 17 points and he doesn't get them and no one steps up then you lose. 

I think also that Robinson HAS to start. The reason Chicago gets in these big holes is b/c all the offense comes from the bench besides Rose. Then the 2nd unit has to fight back. It appears that Hassell's defense isn't helping win any games so why not go with E-Rob's offense?

However, the game wasn't on WGN in LA but Happy Days was so I didn't actually see the game. But the Bachelor did pick Helene which was utterly foolish.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Ok folks this is the only Bulls game I've seen this year. I have to rely on what everybody else here says to form an opinion, but judging by last night's game only, here's what I see...

Jay Williams - This guy just seems like a terrible shooter. When the ball leaves his hands most of the time you can already tell it's gonna be off. I still think he can score a ton though cuz the guy can get in the lane whenever he wants. Taking it all the way or just getting a closer shot is a great benefit as it will allow others to run in for offensive rebounds or open looks from his penetration.


Rose - I got to see him when his shot was "on" and damn was it sweet.

Chandler - Murphy was workin him tonight. I was not impressed at all by Tyson. His "reactions" upon missing free throws are comical. 

Marshall - I don't see how this guy can be considered a small forward. He looks like a PF / C to me. He's bulkier than I thought. He looked like crap out there but when I checked out the box score he had 15 boards? Wow.

ERob - VERY IMPRESSED. His "handle" looked ok to me. Not great, but I was expecting it to be terrible the way people here talked about it. His jumper doesn't look that "ugly" either. It's kind of a rainbow shot but it doesn't look that bad. I loved his D. Even though he got rejected by Foyle on that dunk attempt it was still an awesome move to the hoop. HE NEEDS MORE MINUTES. 

Hassell - Quote from the Warriors coach : 
"Rose is a handful. He is a tough player to stop one-on-one on the perimeter. We started giving help off of HASSELL, and I think that led to some tougher shots and a turnover."

Complete liability on offense. 

Overall I wasn't that disappointed because we easily could have stolen this game DESPITE missing a ton of free throws and getting KILLED on the glass. A team should never be in a game where they're dominated on the boards!


----------

